# Bilder der Woche - 14.2013



## Suicide King (8 Apr. 2013)

*Mahlzeit!​*
Bei CelebrityMarkt hatte ich seit Jahren eine beliebte Serie; die Bilder der Woche. Immer am Sonntag, in Ausnahmen auch mal am Montag erschienen. Und ich dachte mir das es keinen Grund geben sollte diese Serie hier nicht weiter zu führen. Außer ihr wollt das nicht, dann einfach hier rein schreiben oder mir eine PN schicken.

Also hier das übliche Text nach der Begrüßung.

Hier sind wieder meine Bilder von dieser Woche.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
Gallery Index

Nächsten Sonntag würde es dann weiter gehen wenn nichts dagegen spricht.


----------



## Punisher (8 Apr. 2013)

danke vielmals für die nette Unterhaltung


----------



## DER SCHWERE (8 Apr. 2013)

Find ich Gut:thx::thumbup:​


----------



## Chilledkröte (8 Apr. 2013)

Schön, dass du den Weg hierhin gefunden hast und deine grandiose Serie hier weiterführst. Fand sie beim CM ja schon super!


----------



## Padderson (9 Apr. 2013)

spricht nix dagegen - mach weiter:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2013)

Ganz nett weiter so :thx: dir


----------



## Akrueger100 (9 Apr. 2013)

Der Kleine Mit Dem Fernseher Wird Mal Künstler:thx:


----------

